# Phillips Gaggia Classic



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Can the philips classics be modified to become identical as pre-philips?

I presume its just a case of changing out the 3 way? and is it cost effective?


----------



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

i think they havnt found a way to mod it yet. that's why


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, Philips Classic has different 3-way solenoid valva and that's about it.

If (as many do) you swap the 3-way valve for the larger earlier one then the two machines are essentially identical.

3-way valve isn't cheap - typically £30-40 and you don't have to do it - as the smaller valve/solenoid still works ok most of the time - but the earlier valve is less prone to blocking and the solenoid itself is more powerful.

Any classic (other than a 2015 version IMO) is worth having, but a pre-Philips one will be older and have a slightly better valve. So buying a 2014 classic (for example) and swapping the valve would give you a nice newer machine.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Ok cheers for that.

Is the opv still adjustable on Phillips machines?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, it's the same


----------



## JAA (Oct 13, 2015)

Hmmmm. Phillips = worse machine essentially. Might have to look into a second hand one.


----------

